# zwei fragen bezüglich pfad veränderung (pfad auf der linie teilen)



## einfachder (19. Dezember 2007)

hi 
also ich mal 2 bilder angehängt

http://einsat.glas.hl-users.com/illu_frage.jpg

http://einsat.glas.hl-users.com/illu_frage_2.jpg

also zum ersten bild ... bei punkt eins sieht man ne normale linie, bei punkt 2 soll die selbe linie halt an einem ende dicker sein ... die frage ist ob das geht ohne dass man eine fläche erstellt, sondern einfach vom pfad die eine seite hochzieht -> sowie im zweiten bild zu sehen ist, also da hatte ich mal zufällig was verschieben können und dann kam direkt im pfad diese gelbe fläche die zu sehen ist, das heisst ich habe den pfad geteilt .. wie geht das?

hmm mfg


----------



## MCX (19. Dezember 2007)

hmm also eigentlich ist das, was du im 2. bild hast, für mich ein gefüllter pfad .. auch wenn du meinst es sei ne linie die an einem punkt einfach dicker ist... du brauchst eig. nur den pfad irgendwie zu schließen und dann farbig zu füllen, dann sieht es so aus wie du es möchtest.


----------



## einfachder (19. Dezember 2007)

nee, das isses nich! also es sieht zwar so aus, aber das ist weil das 2. bild 3d transformiert wurde usw es ist echt ein aufriss im pfad ich weiss aber nicht mehr wie man das hinbekommen

also so sieht das aus:

http://einsat.glas.hl-users.com/illu_frage_3.jpg


----------



## ink (19. Dezember 2007)

Moin
Beachte bitte die Nettiquette.

Hast du die Ankerpunkte editiert?

Was hast du gegen gefüllte Flächen?

Peez


----------



## einfachder (19. Dezember 2007)

? ich sehe keinen verstoß


----------



## ink (19. Dezember 2007)

Durchgehende Kleinschreibung...


----------



## einfachder (19. Dezember 2007)

Oh, entschuldige bitte, ich wusste nicht, dass diese Regel in diesem Forum der Fall ist. Kannst du mir jetzt bitte weiterhelfen?

Mit Freundlichem Gruß


----------



## ink (19. Dezember 2007)

Klar 
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, hast du die Ankerpunkte editiert?
Was spricht gegen eine gefüllte Fläche?


----------



## einfachder (19. Dezember 2007)

Was genau meinst du mit editiert? Ich kenne mich zwar allgemein eigentlich ganz gut mit Pfaden aus, aber das Illustrator verwende ich halt erst seit kurzem, ich weiss nicht genau welche Einstellungen man den Pfaden geben kann..

Also generell sind ja Flächen in Ordnung, jedoch habe ich jetzt einen Auftrag in der Schule bekommen, da ist halt ein Tier mit ganz vielen einzelnen Linien, und diese Linien sind an vielen Stellen weiter oder halt einfach breiter, wie auf den Bildern. Da die die äußeren Enden der Linien so schmal wie möglich sein sollen, wären da nur Flächen fehl am Platz..

Und generell interessiert wie ich das beim rumspielen überhaupt hingekriegt hab!
mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
also Linien sind eigentlich grundsätzlich schlechter als Flächen. Da dumit Flächen eigentlich auchmehr Möglichkeiten hast. Zum Bleistift die Datei auf einem Schneideploter auszugeben.
Die einzigste Möglichkeit modulierte linien zu bekommen ist sie mitdem Pinselwerkzeug zu malen. Aber Illustrator erzeugt auch hier dann eine Fläche.

Gruß


----------



## ink (19. Dezember 2007)

Ok.
Beim deinem Streifen-Problem kann ich dir helfen.
Aber wie du dass ohne gefüllten Pfad gemacht hast weiß ich nicht. 

edit: Du kannst auch den Umriss mit dem Buntstift (so heißt das Tool in Illu) zeichnen, hatte ich vergessen mit aufs Bild zu schreiben
und die Endpunkte zusammenfügen (rechtsklick und zusammenfügen).


----------



## einfachder (19. Dezember 2007)

boa nice vielen dank


----------

